# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τροφή Fiory???

## nikoslarisa

Γεια σας παιδια..δεν ξερω αν το λεω το ονομα σωστα..μηπως ξερει καποιος για αυτη την τροφη??υπαρχει καποιο λινκ για να δω τις τροφες?θελω κ για απλες κ για major καρδερινες να μαθω...επισης αν δεινει καποιος αυτη την τροφη να μου πει πληροφοριες...ευχαριστω!

----------


## jk21

http://www.fiory.com/index.php?optio...k&id=12&page=1







δεν εχει δυο μιγματα .ενα ειναι για καρδερινες .



πως σου ρθε παλι αυτο; που το ανακαλυψες;


αν καποιος ξερει πηγες λιανικης για ελλαδα ,μονο με πμ

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη ευχαριστω για την απαντιση,μιλουσα για τροφη καναρινιων με εναν φιλο που φερνει τροφες κ μου την ανεφερε οτι υπαρχει κ για καρδερινες σε 2 μοντελα,για balcanica κ major..θα μου στηλει δειγμα οποτε αν ειναι θα σας ενιμερωσω μολις τα δω.απλα ηθελα να διαβασω κ στο διαδικτυο τι υπαρχει..

----------


## jk21

στην μαμα εταιρια παντως δεν αναφερει κατι ...

----------


## nikoslarisa

με προβληματισες!!! αλλα θα σε ενημερωσω μολις δω..

----------


## jk21

α μην αγχωνεσαι ... στην ελλαδα συχνα πυκνα ακομα και οι πιο επωνυμες εταιριες ,βγαζουν και τσουβαλια με << ειδικες >> ονομασιες ... παραγγελιές του αντιπροσωπου .Μπορει να παιζει κατι τετοιο 

παντως δεν βλεπω να εχει και καμμια σημαντικη ποικιλια σπορων ,ενω εχει προσθετα τριμμενα αποξηραμενα χορταρικα ... δεν με τρελαινει σαν ιδεα εντος του μιγματος σπορων ... 

το << ψαχνεις >>  για κατι που σου ειπανε οτι εχουν ιδιαιτερο ή αναζητωντας καποιους σπορους που δεν βρισκεις σε αλλα μιγματα;

----------


## jk21

να και το ελληνικο εγχειριδιο

http://www.speedyshare.com/Sb2rg/FIO...LINE-BIRDS.pdf

η εταιρια που τα φερνει ειναι στην κεντρικη ελλαδα και θα βαζαμε τον συνδεσμο της ,αλλα εχει  σχετικο συνδεσμο στον οποιο προοριζει να βαλεις τους αντιπροσωπους λιανικης της και θα εχουμε στο μελλον κωλλημα με τους κανονες .Οπως και να χει ,το pdf αρχειο εχει την πληρη σειρα των προιοντων για πουλια

----------


## jk21

για οσους θα ανοιξουν το αρχειο ,τους εφιστω την προσοχη στην ενδιαφερουσα περιγραφη των αυγοτροφων και μπισκοτοτροφων της εταιριας ... αφου τονισουν οτι χρησιμοποιουν σκονη αυγου για ανθρωπινη διατροφη και οχι για διατροφη << κοπαδιου >> (προφανως ειναι μεταφραση απο ξενο κειμενο )  οπως λεει ,αντιδιαστελοντας τα σκευασματα της με αλλα που παρασκευαζονται βιομηχανικα και εχουν τραχια υφη  ,περιγραφει τα << καλουδια >> που μπορει να κουβαλα η σκονη αυγου προοριζομενη για << κοπαδι >> (προφανως ζωα ... ) .Δειχνει ιδιαιτερα αποκαλυπτικη ... εγω δεν λεω τιποτα .. διαβαστε μονοι σας 


επισης λεει οτι φτιαχνει τις τροφες της απο ... ψωμι ,μπισκοτα ,αυγα και μελι  ....

και σε αυτους τελειωσε το αλευρι .... το ψωμι και το μπισκοτο βεβαια δεν γραφουν ... το φτιαχνουν; το βρισκουν καπου αλλου; εγω ερωτησεις κανω και ελπιζω καποτε να εχω καποια απαντηση  ,απο οποιους θεωρουν τις αποριες μου χωρις ουσια ....

----------


## nikoslarisa

> α μην αγχωνεσαι ... στην ελλαδα συχνα πυκνα ακομα και οι πιο επωνυμες εταιριες ,βγαζουν και τσουβαλια με << ειδικες >> ονομασιες ... παραγγελιές του αντιπροσωπου .Μπορει να παιζει κατι τετοιο 
> 
> παντως δεν βλεπω να εχει και καμμια σημαντικη ποικιλια σπορων ,ενω εχει προσθετα τριμμενα αποξηραμενα χορταρικα ... δεν με τρελαινει σαν ιδεα εντος του μιγματος σπορων ... 
> 
> το << ψαχνεις >>  για κατι που σου ειπανε οτι εχουν ιδιαιτερο ή αναζητωντας καποιους σπορους που δεν βρισκεις σε αλλα μιγματα;


Δημητρη την ψαχνω επειδη μου ειπαν οτι ειναι αρκετα καλη κ παρομοια με αλλες ποιο ακριβες τροφες κ θελω να το διασταυρωσω

----------


## jk21

οσο αφορα τους σπορους ειναι ενα καποιο μιγμα (οσα γραφει τουλαχιστον ) ουτε το ποικιλεστερο ,ουτε το πιο απλο σε σχεση με αλλα .Στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και soft food ευρυτερα ,αντιδιαστελλει στα λεγομενα της εταιριας ,την ποιοτητα των υλικων τους ,σε σχεση με τις αλλες ζωοτροφες (το υπονονοει ονομαζοντας εκεινες ως βιομηχανικες τροφες και << καρφωνοντας >> τα συστατικα τους σε οσους δεν τα γνωριζουν ,λεγοντας οτι εμεις δεν ειμαστε τοσο χαλια οσο οι αλλοι .... )
οπως αναφερερει η σκονη αυγων που χρησιμοποιειται στις ζωοτροφες (σε αντιθεση με αυτη που χρησιμοποιουν αυτοι και ειναι για ανθρωπους )γινεται  απο παλια μολυσμενα απο βακτηρια και μη γονιμα  αυγα .... εκεινοι τα λενε ... οχι εγω ....

τωρα ποιες ειναι οι καλες ..... οι αλλες ; αυτη; το κεικακι που θα ετοιμασεις οχι απο σκονη για ζωα ,οχι απο σκονη για ανθρωπους ,αλλα απο αυγουλακια και αλευρακι δικο σου και οχι ψωμια και μπισκοτα που εκεινη λεει οτι εχουν οι δικες της τροφες; εσυ αποφασιζεις ... τα εχουμε πει αυτα .Οταν θα αποφασισουμε ολο και περισσοτεροι να τος γυρισουμε την πλατη και να μην τεμπελιαζουμε να φτιαξουμε ενα κεικακι  ,τοτε ισως συντομα δουμε εστω το αυγα να ειναι σκονη για ανθρωπους (αν οχι αναγραφομενα ως whole eggs που θα ηταν το ιδανικο ... αν και ουτε τοτε διασφαλιζεται αν ειναι δευτερης κατηγοριας για ζαχαροπλαστικη ανθρωπινη ή κατωτερα ...)  και τα bakery products θα ειναι αλευρακι επιτελους εστω και οχι 1ης κατηγοριας ...

----------


## γιαννης χ

μηπως σου ειπαν για Foniopaddy ?
γιατι για καρδερινες εκει παει το μυαλο μου.

----------

